# Reserve Officers: The best kept secret in law enforcement



## the42cop (Aug 15, 2016)

Are you interested in a career in law enforcement, but don't know if it's a good fit? Good news... You don't have to quit your day job... Check out the best kept secret in law enforcement... The Reserve Officer.

Reserve Officers: The best kept secret in law enforcement - So you wanna be a cop?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

